# Wildwood surf fishing report



## Finny (Aug 20, 2006)

Just back from the shore caught snapper blue's
everyday on silver spoons & jigs Clams,bunker,&
blue's was also very productive . Tide didn't seem
to matter. I fished every morning from 8/23-8/31.
9/1 was a storm out 40 to 70 mph wind and rain
all day and nite I never seen anything like that.
Any way the fish didn't want to bite till the sun was up for an hour or so,crack of dawn was no good 8am thrue 10am was the time of day.
After 5pm was also very good fishing. Bring 
more then one rig as I did there's these rayfish
in the surf and they get really big I fought one
for an hour with a ten foot pole an 20lb test darn 
near spooled me I got him just inside the break
twice it was huge.I reeled in a hunk of lip on my
spoon Iam glad I didn't land him.The next day my
anti reverse no longer worked and my shoulder 
needed asprin.
Another fellow landed a 4 foot thresher and I
also grabbed a short striper and snagged some bunker. All this was done in the Crest by the pier.
I went up to north wildwood were you can fish
all day more of the same with some crooker mixed
in. I had my hole tribe with me 13 strong so I
couldn't fish all the time just the morning an dusk
My 12 year old Gabie caught 2 blue's in ten
minutes at dusk so you don't need to cast that far.
Another fellow took party boat out of Cape May
and I helped him eat the bags full of fluke he got
7 keepers 30 shorts so flukin is very good.
I didn't see or hear of any weakies,the off shore charter's are to rich for my blood I'm a simple guy but if you got the money there hookin 
yellowfin.
Well thats it for my rant I got to get some Cow
cause my belly is Full of Fish.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Nice report sounds like all was well there thanks for sharing


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Thanks for the report*

Good reading.


----------

